# Sonax 05/05



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What are your findings about this new 1-step polish?


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Where to buy it?
Im been very pleased with ex 04-06


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nobody hasn't try it?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

its on amazon for sale, big fan of 04-06 myself as a 1 step


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Good one, but dont find many diff between EXCUT and Cut&Finish


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How well it cuts comparing other one-step polishes?


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone tried the 05/05 compound yet?


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Omg what a polish

No dust , great cut , great finish .... soooo good

All done with Wurth finishing pad










Zoom on the light
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks very impressive but who is selling it.


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Would only like to try Angelwax Regenerate for one step , bur i doubt that theres anything better then this on the market now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

brba said:


> Would only like to try Angelwax Regenerate for one step , bur i doubt that theres anything better then this on the market now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont find nothing special in this product...  Ending my second bottle of excut and thinking if I buy another one? I like S17, Wurth p20 and CutMax much more. And I get them cheaper.


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

pawlik said:


> Dont find nothing special in this product...  Ending my second bottle of excut and thinking if I buy another one? I like S17, Wurth p20 and CutMax much more. And I get them cheaper.


Wurth is ok??? Details details 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

brba said:


> Wurth is ok??? Details details
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yepp, Wurth works great for me. Older versions was made by Scholl p10- s3, p20-s17, p30-s40, even bottles was identical to Scholl. But new line is different. Pads are still made by Scholl (aka spider pads) but who made polishes for Wurth? I don't know. 
P10- light green color, not thick, more like CutMax 
P20- yellow color, banana scent, 
P30- is similar to Scholl s40 but cut is more like s30.
All are not waterbased, but very pad frendly.
They are made in Germany, so propably made by Koch, Scholl, Menzerna, 1Z or Sonax?


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

pawlik said:


> Yepp, Wurth works great for me. Older versions was made by Scholl p10- s3, p20-s17, p30-s40, even bottles was identical to Scholl. But new line is different. Pads are still made by Scholl (aka spider pads) but who made polishes for Wurth? I don't know.
> 
> P10- light green color, not thick, more like CutMax
> 
> ...


So s17 is next for testing  shoud be a nice one steper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Good polish , no dust, long working time , nice cut and finish , banana scent .... really nice










P20 + sonax pns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

